# Gestion des images iOS/Windows



## Neluuha (28 Février 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de passer plusieurs jours à chercher sur internet, afin de trouver une solution à mon souci et... rien. Suis-je aveugle ? Peut-être. À vous de me le dire.

Voici le problème :
J'ai un iPad (que j'utilise pour travailler, en art), un iPhone, et... jusqu'ici, un PC sous Windows 10. Pour plusieurs raisons, j'aurai préféré avoir tout en mac, mais certaines choses me manquent sur les PC mac par rapport à Windows. Quoi qu'il en soit...

Jusque-là, j'utilisais iTunes pour transférer les images de mon PC à mes appareils iOS/iPadOS. Ça fonctionnait très bien, excepté que je ne pouvais pas utiliser iCloud pour synchroniser mes photos iOS sur les différents éléments. Ce qui n'était pas pratique, parce qu'à chaque fois que je prends une photo avec mon iPhone, il faut que je la transfère manuellement pour la retrouver sur mon iPad. Donc j'ai décidé de passer en mode synchronisation iCloud entre les différents appareils. Mais ça ne me permet plus d'utiliser iTunes pour transférer mes dossiers d'images depuis mon PC.

J'ai sur mon PC un certain nombre de dossiers d'images, classées par thèmes. J'ai bien trouvé un moyen de charger des images sur iCloud depuis mon PC, bien sûr. Mais je n'ai pas de moyen de transférer ma "banque d'images" (ensemble de mes dossiers organisés sur windows) comme avant (ça les affichait en dossiers sur mes appareils iOS dans la section "Sur mon mac", comme si je l'avais fait depuis un iMac). Est-ce que je suis censé transférer genre... 18.000 images, une par une, et créer des "albums" dans "Photos", pour les y ranger ensuite manuellement, tandis que ma "pellicule" conserve tout en vrac sans moyen de s'y retrouver ? Ça me paraît insensé... mais je ne sais pas comment faire !

Donc conclusion : je cherche un moyen d'activer la synchronisation iCloud entre mes appareils iOS/iPadOS, et d'un autre côté, je souhaiterai retrouver ma banque d'images personnelles comme elle est rangée sur Windows, distribuée en différents dossiers, sur mes "iAppareils". Quelqu'un saurait-il comment faire ça ? Ou la seule issue à ce conflit est d'acheter un iMac pour ça?!!

Merci pour vos réponses par avance,

Nel


----------



## MrTom (1 Mars 2022)

Hello,

Je tente de t'aider...
Pour qu'iCloud fonctionne entre appareils iOS, il faut que le même compte Apple soit utilisé sur tous les appareils.

Pour Windows, il est également possible d'installer iCloud sur Windows, mais je ne sais pas comment cela fonctionne pour la gestion de la galerie photos. Je te laisse te renseigner.


----------



## Neluuha (1 Mars 2022)

Je te remercie pour ton aide MrTom. J'arrive bien à faire fonctionner iCloud sur tous mes appareils, y compris le PC, mais le hic c'est au moment où je voudrais "combiner" iCloud et la synchronisation iTunes. Ça ne semble pas possible. En d'autres termes, pour ton mac, si ma mémoire est bonne... c'est comme si je souhaitais retrouver sur mon iPhone les photos de l'application Photos ET les dossiers photos personnels que j'ai mis dans mon "Finder" simplement. Or, sur PC, il semblerait qu'il faille choisir : SOIT de synchroniser les photos sur iCloud, SOIT d'upload les dossiers de photos du "Finder" de windows sur iCloud. Mais j'ai besoin des deux, personnellement.

La raison en est très simple : j'ai besoin de toute ma banque de photos sur mes iDevices... et par l'application "photos", tout se mélange dans "Photothèque" sans distinction lorsque j'y mets mes images, me rendant donc impossible d'y rechercher quoi que ce soit facilement, d'une part ; d'autre part la mise à jour n'est pas automatique entre le PC et les iDevices, ce qui fait qu'à chaque fois, mettons, que j'ai une nouvelle image (et ça arrive très fréquemment) que je range dans un dossier Windows correspondant à son thème... il faut AUSSI que je l'upload manuellement sur iCloud et que je la range dans un dossier. Ce qui a pour effet dans la photothèque également d'obstruer la recherche de "Live photos". Je sais bien qu'il y a un dossier "intelligent" Live photos, mais franchement, au quotidien, c'est une véritable galère.

Le fait de pouvoir synchroniser tout sur iCloud, y compris mes dossiers personnels du "Finder" rangés comme JE l'avais moi-même désiré, si j'avais un mac donc, serait nettement plus agréable et facile d'utilisation.

Mais aussi agréable que mac puisse être, je ne me vois pas changer un PC Windows haute performance pour un mac qui ne me permet de faire que la moitié de ce que j'y faisais jusqu'alors, juste pour avoir une meilleure synchronisation des images. Et en toute objectivité, si je reproche généralement bien une chose à mac (même si j'en comprends très bien certaines raisons légitimes)... c'est bien de restreindre ce genre de possibilité "sans raison apparente" et qui complique sévèrement la vie des gens. Ça manque de contrôle sur nos propres données, je trouve. Et ça n'me motive d'autant plus pas à passer sur mac définitivement, cela va sans dire.

Merci pour ton aide néanmoins !


----------



## edenpulse (1 Mars 2022)

Ce que tu décris n'est simplement pas possible, iCloud et Photos ne fonctionnent pas de cette manière. 
Dans iCloud Drive, tu peux avoir ce que tu veux comme fichiers, organisés comme tu veux, mais tu ne pourras pas passer par "Photos" pour les voir, ça sera pas l'app "Fichiers" sur les iDevices.


----------



## ericse (1 Mars 2022)

Bonsoir,
Les photos sur Mac et iOS sont gérées par une application (Photos) en plus de iCloud, et c'est cette appli qui permet la gestion des méta-datas et les différents classements, le tout d'une manière qui lui est propre et qui ne repose pas sur des dossier de fichiers. Le problème c'est que si iCloud existe bien sous Windows, il n'y a pas l'équivalent de l'appli Photos, et tu ne peux pas avoir les mêmes classements sur Windows que sur Mac et iOS.
Donc si tu ne veut pas passer au tout Apple, il faut que tu trouves un autre outil de classement de tes photos existant à la fois sur Windows et iOS, peut-être Dropbox ou Google Photos.


----------



## Neluuha (2 Mars 2022)

Bon, j'ai bien pris connaissance de vos conseils, je vous remercie. En effet, c'est bien ce que j'imaginais. Mais j'en ai un peu marre de cette incompatibilité permanente entre les deux systèmes. Je pense que je vais voir pour passer au tout Mac. J'espère que ce sera plus intuitif, je suppose que c'est bel et bien pensé en ce sens. Ce sera plus simple comme ça.

Merci encore !


----------



## daffyb (2 Mars 2022)

Neluuha a dit:


> Bon, j'ai bien pris connaissance de vos conseils, je vous remercie. En effet, c'est bien ce que j'imaginais. Mais j'en ai un peu marre de cette incompatibilité permanente entre les deux systèmes. Je pense que je vais voir pour passer au tout Mac. J'espère que ce sera plus intuitif, je suppose que c'est bel et bien pensé en ce sens. Ce sera plus simple comme ça.
> 
> Merci encore !


Un achat sur le Store Apple en ligne te permettra un retour 100% gratuit sous 14 jours calendaires à partir de la réception :








						Retours & Remboursement - Aide à l’achat
					

Découvrez comment rendre un article, combien de temps prend le processus de remboursement, ce que vous devez faire si votre facture n’est pas dans votre commande, etc.



					www.apple.com
				




Tu auras donc le temps de tester :
1- la config
2- si ça correspond à ton besoin


----------



## edenpulse (2 Mars 2022)

Neluuha a dit:


> Mais j'en ai un peu marre de cette incompatibilité permanente entre les deux systèmes.


Un Mac ne changera pas le "soucis" que tu as ici hein.
Dans le sens où ça ne te permettra pas de faire ce que tu souhaites. 
Il n'y a pas d'incompatibilité entre les 2 systèmes. 
Ca fonctionne simplement d'une même façon partout, qui ne t'arrange pas.


----------



## ericse (2 Mars 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Un Mac ne changera pas le "soucis" que tu as ici hein.


Un Mac lui permettra de gérer les méta-données et les dossiers de ses photos dans l'app Photos, ce qui se répercutera sur l'iPhone et l'iPad grâce à iCloud. C'est sûr qu'il faudra changer ses habitudes et utiliser les dossiers de Photos au lieu des dossiers du système d'exploitation, mais l'import se passe bien et n'est à faire qu'une fois.


----------



## Neluuha (3 Mars 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> Un achat sur le Store Apple en ligne te permettra un retour 100% gratuit sous 14 jours calendaires à partir de la réception :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon à savoir ! Le souci c'est que lorsqu'on fait un crédit pour acheter le matériel, si ça ne plaît pas, le crédit est engagé de toute manière... mais en soi c'est très pratique.


ericse a dit:


> Un Mac lui permettra de gérer les méta-données et les dossiers de ses photos dans l'app Photos, ce qui se répercutera sur l'iPhone et l'iPad grâce à iCloud. C'est sûr qu'il faudra changer ses habitudes et utiliser les dossiers de Photos au lieu des dossiers du système d'exploitation, mais l'import se passe bien et n'est à faire qu'une fois.


Oui, comme tu dis, ericse, c'est ça l'idée...

Je parlais d'incompatibilité, edenpulse, dans le sens où les choses qui sont automatiques entre MacDevices ne le sont pas du tout entre Windows et Mac. Si je reste sur les deux machines distinctes, chaque action devra alors régulièrement être répétée sur chacune individuellement. Le genre de chose qui peut certainement s'envisager quand c'est un usage domestique léger, mais certainement pas quand tu passes tes journées à ça dans un métier qui demande de la concentration. J'ai tendance à penser que les outils sont ici pour nous servir, et non l'inverse. Alors je crois qu'il vaut mieux que je passe sur un tout-Mac, pour la tranquillité d'esprit quotidienne, malgré le prix. Sur la longueur je m'y retrouverais sans doute, en nerf et en productivité...

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## daffyb (3 Mars 2022)

Il y a aussi une possibilité avec l'utilisation d'un NAS qui finalement est un "cloud privé".
Il pourrait être opportun de jeter un oeil à PhotoStation chez Synology par exemple





						Photo Station | Synology Inc.
					

Photo Station - Une galerie en ligne conçue pour les photographes professionnels pour marquer et diffuser vos propres portefeuilles. Grâce à la prise en charge des normes de métadonnées les plus populaires telles qu'IPTC, XMP et EXIF, en plus de la protection par filigranes, Photo Station...




					www.synology.com


----------



## Neluuha (4 Mars 2022)

Pas mal d'options intéressantes, en effet... pas sûr que ça m'apporte une solution concrète, mais ça mérite un coup d’œil ! Merci


----------

